# الاختصارات المستخدمة في تشخيص أعطال السيارات - الجزء الاول



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

بالعربية بالإنكليزية الاختصار
التحكم المساعد بالهواء Auxiliary Air Control AAC
All Activity Module AAM
أنظمة التحكم في جسم السيارة Active Body Control ABC
الأكياس الهوائية Air Bags AB
نظام منع إقفال المكابح Anti-lock Braking System ABS
مؤشر التحذير لنظام المكابح Brake system warning Lamp ( 2 colors ) ABL 
تكييف الهواء Air Conditioning AC
نظام تثبيت السرعة الفعال Active Cruise Control ACC
نظام التحكم بنقل السرعة الأتوماتيكي Automatic Clutch System ACS
نظام التحكم براحة المقاعد Active Comfort Seats ACS
نظام الفرملة التفاضلي Automatic Differential Braking ADB
نظام تعتيم المرآة الداخلية Automatic Dimming inside Mirror ADM
محول الإشارة التمثيلية إلى رقمية Analog to Digital Converter ADC
نظام التعليق الأتوماتيكي(أمتصورات) Automatic ( Suspension ) Damping System ADS
نظام التحكم بضخ الهواء لمحرك السيارة Engine Intake Air ( BMW ) Control ADS
معالجة البيانات آلياً Automatic Data Processing ADP
التحكم بعلبة السرعة الإلكترونية و الأوتوماتيكية Automatic (also EGS ) Electronic Gearbox Control AEGS 
نسبة الهواء على الوقود Air/Fuel ratio AF
مقياس تدفق الهواء Air Flow Meter AFM 
كاتم صوت نظام الشفط Suction Silencer (from ETK AGD
تخفيض الانبعاثات Emission Reduction AGR
نظام نقل الحركة المتكيف Adaptive Transmission Control AGS
علبة السرعة الأوتوماتيكية Automatic Gearbox (transmission) AG 
التعرف على المقطورة Trailer Recognition AHE
وحدة التحكم بحركية المحور الخلفي Active Rear-Axle Kinematics AHK
الترابط مع المقطورة Trailer Hitch (from ETK) AHK
وحدة التحكم بالمقطورة Trailer Module (not for US models) AHM
نظام التحكم اإلكتروني بالمجال Automatic Interval Control (rain sensor) AIC
التحكم بنظام تثبيت السرعة الأوتوماتيكي Automatic Intelligent Cruise Control (AICC)
علبة الكربون المفعلة Activated Carbon Canister (from ETK) AKF 
وسادة الرأس الفعالة Active Head Restraint AKS 
وحدة تنظيم الضغط Pressure Regulating Device (from ETK) AKS 
التحكم الأوتوماتيكي بالأضواء الأمامية Automatic Light Control ALC 
تعديل مدى الإضاءة الأوتوماتيكي Automatic Lamp Range Adjustment ALR 
مقياس تدفق الهواء Air Mass Meter AMM 
نظام معلومات السيارة في الراديو Car Radio Information System (from ETK) ARI 
التحكم باستقرار السيارة الفعال ( منع إنقلاب ) Active Roll Stabilization ARS
وحدة التحكم بالنظام الاستماع في السيارة Audio System controller ( Kontroller ) ASK
Self Starter Block Relay ( from ETK ) ASR
التحكم الأوتوماتيكي لمنع الانزلاق Automatic Slip control ( marketing term ) AST
الهوائي Antenna ( from ETK ) AT
زيت ناقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكي Automatic Transmission Fluid ( from ETK ) ATF
الدافع الفعال لغاز العادم Exhaust Gas Turbo Charger ( from ETK ) ATL
إعادة تدوير الهواء الأوتموماتيكي Automatic air recirculation AUC
موالف مضخم الهوائي Antenna Amplifier Tuner AVT
ضوء الفرامل Brake Light ( from ETK ) BL
Brake Light Switch BLS
Battery Safety Terminal BST
Brake pad wear indicator ( from ETK ) BVA
دواسة الوقود Accelerator Pedal AP
نظام القيادة الألي Auto Pilot System APS
نظام الهوائيات المستقبلة Antenna System AS
الإقفال الأتوماتيكي التفاضلي Automatic Locking Differential ASD
تنظيم سلاسة حركة السرعة Acceleration Slip Regulation ASR
التحذير ضد السرقة Anti Theft Warning ATW
الإنذار ضد السرقة Anti Theft Alarm ATA
المساعدة على الرجوع Reversing Aid BA
الضغط الجوي Barometric Pressure BARO
نظام دعم للمكابح Brake Assist BAS
نظام تعويض ضغط الهواء Barometric Pressure-Charge Air Pressure Compensation BCAPC
وحدة التحكم Base Module BM
نظام إغلاق البواب بالهواء Closing Assist CA
شبكة الكمبيوترات المتحكم بالسيارة Controller Area Network CAN
وحدة التحكم المتعددة الوظائف Multifunction Control Module CCM
وحدة ربط Check Control Module CCM
نظام التحكم بالاحتراق Controlled Combustion System CCS 
شاشة و لوحة تحكم Control Display ( BMW ) CD
مغير السيديات CD Changer CDC
نظام حقن الديزل ضمن خط واحد Common rail Diesel Injection CDI
مشغل السيدي CD player (from ETK) CDS
ميزات الراحة Convenience Feature CF
حقن الوقود المستمر Continuous Fuel Injection CFI
Chassis Integration Module CIM
وحدة تحكم CONtroller CON
سقف السيارة المتحرك Cabriolet Soft Top CST 
الهاتف الخلوي Cellular Telephone CTEL
وضع إغلاق دواسة الوقود (عدم الحركة) Closed Throttle Position (idle) CTP 
وحدة التحكم بالسقف القابل للطي Convertible top Module CVM
نظام تغيير نقل الحركة باستمرار Constantly Variable Transmission ( BMW CVT
نظام المساعدة على الفحص Diagnose Assistant System DAS
التحكم بالفرامل الديناميكي Dynamic Brake Control DBC
نظام الفرملة الديناميكي Dynamic Braking System DBS
Dealer Communication System DCS
وحدة التحكم بالباب \ محرك يعمل بالتيار المستمر Door Control Module/DC Motor DCM
نظام القيادة الديناميكية Dynamic motor Drive DD
عرض قناة البيانات Display Data Channel DDC
التحكم الرقمي المباشر Direct Digital Control DDC
نظام التحكم الإلكتروني بمحرك الديزل Digital Diesel Electronics DDE
حقن الوقود بموزع إلكتروني Electronic Distributor-type Fuel Inject DFI
Distributor Ignition DI
قفل تفاضلي Differential lock DIF
نظام الفحص و كشف الأعطال Diagnosis and Information System DIS
وحدة التحكم التفاضلي بالهواء الداخل Differential air intake control DISA
continuously variable length intake runners DIVA
الملاحة الديناميكية Dynamic Navigation DN
صمام أو فتحة الثروتل throttle housing/valve ( BMW) DK
ثروتل مع دارة مقاطعة من الفرامل throttle w/ brake intervention ( BMW ) DKB
زيادة الثروتل Throttle Increase DKE
موضع الثروتل throttle position DKI
إنقاص الثروتل throttle reduction DKR
إشارة موضع الثروتل throttle position signal DKT
وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية بالمحرك Digital Motor Electronics DME
وحدة تشخيص وجود تسرب في خزان الوقود Diagnostic Module Tank Leakage DM-TL
Double Over Head Camshafts (from ETK) DOHC
مجموعة الغاز gasket set (from ETK) DS
وحدة التحكم بالاستقرار الديناميكي Dynamic Stability Control DSC
معالجة الصوت الرقمية Digital Sound Processing DSP
الأخطاء التشخيصية Diagnostic Trouble Codes DTC
وحدة التحكم بنظام الجر أو الدفع Dynamic Traction Control DTC
Disctronic DTR
نظام الحماية من السرقة theft deterrent system DWA
نظام التحذير من ضغط الإطارات tire pressure Warning System DWS
Revolution Counter (from ETK) DZM
المسرع الإلكتروني Electronic Accelerator EA
التحكم الإلكتروني بنظام نقل الحركة Electronic Automatic Transmission cnt EAG
Extended Activity Module EAM
مستوى مبرد المحرك Engine Coolant Level ECL
وحدة التحكم بالمحرك Engine Control Module (ECM)
حرارة مبرد المحرك Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT)
وحدة التحكم الإلكتروني Electronic Control Unit ECU
وحدة التحكم بنظام تسهيل القيادة Controller for I-Drive system ECO
التحكم الإلكتروني للديزل Electronic Diesel Control EDC
وحدة التحكم بنظام المخمدات Electronic Damper (Dampening ) Control (from ETK) EDC
وحدة التحكم بنظام المخمدات المستمر Electronic Dampening Control - Continuous EDC-K
صمام الثروتل الإلكتروني Electronic throttle valve EDK
التنظيم الإلكتروني للديزل Electronic Diesel Regulation EDR
التحكم الإلكتروني بالثروتل Electronic throttle control EDR
النظام الإلكتروني للديزل Electronic Diesel System EDS
منظم الضغط pressure regulator EDS
إعادة تدوير غاز العادم Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR)
وحدة التحكم بنظام نقل الحركة Electronic Transmission Control EGS
EIFI
نظام الاشتعال الالكتروني Electronic Ignition system EIS
نظام التحقق من غاز العادم Emission Inspection System EIS
مفتاح التشغيل الالكتروني Electronic ignition switch ELCODE
وحدة التحكم الكهربائية بسرعة دوران المحرك عند الوقوف Electric Idle Speed Control ELR
مصفاة العادم المسخنة كهربائيا Electrically Heated Catalytic Converter E-KAT
Electronic-Hydraulic EH
وحدة التحكم بارتفاع السيارة Electronic Height Control EHC
وحدة التحكم بجسم السيارة Electronic Body Module EKM
مضخة الوقود الكهربائية Electric Fuel Pump EKP
قفل المقود الإلكتروني Electronic steering lock ELV
نظام الفرامل اليد الكهرميكانيكي Electro-Mechanical parking brake EMF
وحدة التحكم بتنظيم حمل المحرك Electronic Motor Load regulation EML
EMSC
ضخ الوقود بشكل متسلسل الالكترونيا Electronic Inline Fuel System ERE
تعديل نبضة القدح الكترونيا Electronic Spark Adjustment ESA
تعديل وضع المقعد كهربائيا ( يمين \ يسار ) Electric Seat Adjustment Left /Right ESAL/R
Eletronic Speed Control ESC
ESCM
وحدة التحكم بذراع غيار السرعة الالكترونية Electronic Selector Module ESM
برنامج الثبات الإلكتروني Electronic Stability Program ESP
التوقيت الإلكتروني للشرارة Electronic Spark Timing EST
وحدة التحكم بعلبة غيار السرعة الأوتوماتيكية Electronic Automatic Transmission Control ETC
ذراع الشد عند الطوارئ Emergency Tensioning Retractor ETR
نظام الجر الالكتروني Electronic Traction System ETS
Electronic drive-away protection EWS
الانبعاثات الغازية Evaporative Emission (EVAP) 
Electronic Distributor type fuel injection EVE
EZL
Fading Brake Control FBC
خدمة التحكم عن بعد remote control services FBD
نظام الإقفال باستخدام موجات الراديو radio frequency locking system FBZV
نظام التجكم بسرعة السيارة ( نظام تثبيت السرعة ) Vehicle Speed Control (Cruise Control) FGR
منقووووووووووووووووووووللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل للفائدة:73:


----------



## مصطفى ريان (1 مارس 2009)

_جزاك الله خيرا وتجدهم اخى جميعهم على الروابط التالية من البوابة الهندسية:_
_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/03/diagnosis-of-car-breakdowns-glossary-1.html_

_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/03/bac-by-pass-air-control.html_

_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/03/diagnostic-circuit-check.html_

_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/03/feedback-carburetor.html_

_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/03/mass-airflow.html_

_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/03/air-temperature.html_


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

شكرا مجهود رائع للروابط


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 مارس 2009)

شكــــــرا اخـــــــــى


----------



## alaa eldin farag (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا على الروابط


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

بحق انتم مهندسى المستقبللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## ashigalhoor (16 مارس 2009)

ب م : محمود جمال 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (16 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ali.alkorayshi (22 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و بانتظار باقي الاجزاء و مشششششششششششششكور.


----------



## زيد جبار (24 مارس 2009)

الف شكر .. اتمنى لك التوفيق ... روعه


----------



## engsoqrat (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزااااكم الله كل خير جميعا


----------



## محمد دويكات (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة التي زوتنا بها والتي ساعدتني في تشخيص بعض الأعطال ففي المركبات محمد دويكات


----------



## alisr (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alhares99 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ربي يزيدك من علمه


----------



## ميكانيكي مسقط (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## إبن السعيد (1 يناير 2010)

ربنا يعطيك العافية لتتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## mjbcisy (2 يناير 2010)

كفييييييييييت و وفيييييييييييت
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الرحيم مزرزي (19 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك لك هذا لمجهود
لك مني كل الاحترام


----------



## مهندس حدا (22 مارس 2010)

الف شكر لك اخوي على هذي المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## عوض عبدالله22 (23 مارس 2010)

انا عايز المساعده


----------



## عوض عبدالله22 (23 مارس 2010)

انجدنى ياطارق حسن


----------



## عوض عبدالله22 (23 مارس 2010)

اريد كتاب في تشخيص اعطال المحركات بالحاسوب


----------



## spider25 (10 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## black88star (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يديك الف عافية 
عوآفي


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بودي اونلاين (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكن الروابط خلصت ومش موجودة


----------



## ودكسلا44 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

عمل رائع جداً_شكراً


----------



## black88star (6 أكتوبر 2011)

يديك الف عافية يا خوووي 
عـــــــــــــــوافي


----------



## أحمد أبو كابرس (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااا جزيلااااااااااا


----------



## إبراهيم2012 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## waleedmarawan (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## نصير شهاب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يا أخي وجزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (12 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ودجبل موية (4 مايو 2013)

شكرا كتير


----------

